# TWO WEEKS AFTER MY TTT



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have some questions/concerns regarding my surgery or actually my recovery. I felt immediate relief in regards to having hyperthyroidism which is great news. Surgery on 2/24/17

Now here are my concerns.

1) my calcium levels are all over the place. I take 6 calcium tablets a day. - Originally when I was discharged - my orders were to take 6 tablets the first week, the next week 4 tablets, then the next two tablets. I also came home with prescription for VIT D. The doctors almost didn't let me out of the hospital because they level was so low but they did,

These is my 2nd week and started taking the 4 tablets and now I am back at 6 and I had finished my VIT D now I am back on that daily. Below are my calcium levels - had more blood work done today.

24-Feb

25-Feb

27-Feb

3-Mar

4.2

4.3

4.5

4.1

range

4.4-5.4 mg/dL

2) My energy level is pretty much zapped. I am contributing that to not sleeping well at night, surgery and the calcium levels.

Questions: 1) Should I be concerned that they may have damaged my parathyroid at this point?

2) Am I always going to be on this much calcium.

I am taking 112 mg of Levothyroxine and Valsartan for high blood pressure

Any light you can shed on this would be very helpful. Maybe this all normal for the type of surgery??

Thanks

Kim


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Congrats on getting through your surgery! Glad you are feeling better on the thyroid level side of things. 

I don't know for sure, but I felt that my parathyroids were in shock a bit after the surgery and I had the tingling hands and feet for weeks afterwards, even though my levels were checked and okay before discharge. I did take calcium supplements for quite a while afterwards, which of course is a challenge, now I take iron supplements too and the timing of these two, with the thyroid meds, all have to be spaced out just right.

Sorry I cannot help more. I did feel after a couple of weeks some of the issues started getting better.

Regarding fatigue, recovering from surgery is a big deal and it took me 4-5 weeks to recover from the effects of that, as well as from the weird spaciness from the general anesthesia.

Hope others can help out with info!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I never had an issue with my calcium, so I'm probably not the best person to comment...but so many posters have commented over the years that it has taken weeks and sometimes months for things to regulate and for their parathyroids to "wake up." My point is things are still new -- there is PLENTY of time for things to regulate.

Regarding your fatigue, it can be partly due to getting over surgery and it could be that 112 isn't enough. You should have blood work at the six week mark and that will be informative.

Our old board admin told me it would take 18 months to feel normal again. I didn't believe her. Turns out, she was pretty much dead on accurate.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Our old board admin told me it would take 18 months to feel normal again. I didn't believe her. Turns out, she was pretty much dead on accurate.


I didn't believe this either but now I do. I'm at seven months and have a ways to go.


----------



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you all for responding. My calcium jumped up to 4.5 and the doctor was happy about that but still wants me to continue with the 6 tablets a day.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally think taking calcium supplements for bone health is a good idea, along with daily Vitamin D.

Do you know what your vitamin D levels were? I need to take 5K IU daily to maintain 3/4 range.


----------

